# F350 SRW Dumping Flatbed?



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Done a bunch of searching and calling around and cant get a serious answer. Ive seen it before, but cant find anyone who wants to install a dumping flatbed on my 99 F350 SRW. A few places have just plain said no, while another said its because the cab and chassis have a wider frame that they can be installed but not on my truck. Local fab shop said it would be well over 4k and closer to 5 to build one from scratch that actually dumps. What is your guys experience with this? A static flatbed can be mounted all day long and twice on sunday, but nobody offers a dumping kit or anything??


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

I am sure you viewed my flatbed dump bed build. My frame is the same as yours. Find a regular flat bed and convert it to dump. Those prices are spot on. People have asked me to copy mine and how much would it be. Nothing less than 6k I tell them. Getting the junk Pierce scissors kit to fit in the center of the frame which is what you think would be the norm, nope they tell you to off set it cause it will hit the gas tank. I modified my scissor kit extensively. If I had to do it again I would build my own scissor kit. I had to to tons of other mods to get my scissor to fit. Tank mounts modified, tank shield modified and a host of other stuff. However when you look under the truck you cannot tell where I modified the tank mounts or the other stuff. Good luck.
T.J.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

http://www.dumperdogg.com/. ???


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Harleyjeff;2096789 said:


> http://www.dumperdogg.com/. ???


Bed has rusted through. If I were to fix the rust(or buy a take off bed, which is nearly the same price) and then add a dump insert it would be close to same price... as well as I cant side load pallets and other things


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

TJS;2096783 said:


> I am sure you viewed my flatbed dump bed build. My frame is the same as yours. Find a regular flat bed and convert it to dump. Those prices are spot on. People have asked me to copy mine and how much would it be. Nothing less than 6k I tell them. Getting the junk Pierce scissors kit to fit in the center of the frame which is what you think would be the norm, nope they tell you to off set it cause it will hit the gas tank. I modified my scissor kit extensively. If I had to do it again I would build my own scissor kit. I had to to tons of other mods to get my scissor to fit. Tank mounts modified, tank shield modified and a host of other stuff. However when you look under the truck you cannot tell where I modified the tank mounts or the other stuff. Good luck.
> T.J.


I did read your whole build, I am very impressed actually. Im not sure if I have the patience to do it myself, even though I have the tools. Glad to know the prices they gave arent insane, but there is no way im spending that much on an 8 thousand dollar truck


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

anyone that tells you a cab chassis has a wider frame than a pickup does is blowing smoke up your ass. a C/C has a NARROWER FRAME than a pickup does.

i have a scott lite aluminum flatbed with dump kit on my 04 F350 i took off a 79 F-350 with external pistons. 
they still make the scott lite bodys:
http://www.tafcoequip.com/


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Check this guy out her in RI he builds custom flatbeds and dumps. I almost had him build me a flatbed when my bed rusted through however I found a new take off bed for my truck. His work looks pretty nice and reasonably priced he can also customize it however you want. 
http://www.eastcoastpowdermag.com/index.php?page=products
I could help you find a new take off bed easily if you do decide to go that route.


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;2097001 said:


> Check this guy out her in RI he builds custom flatbeds and dumps. I almost had him build me a flatbed when my bed rusted through however I found a new take off bed for my truck. His work looks pretty nice and reasonably priced he can also customize it however you want.
> http://www.eastcoastpowdermag.com/index.php?page=products
> I could help you find a new take off bed easily if you do decide to go that route.


I have an all aluminum stake pocket flatbed that was taken off an f350. U would have to figure out the dump kit on your own as I don't have the answer to that. If interested, PM me.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

http://truckcraft.com/products/dumping-aluminum-flatbeds/


----------



## mbreaker72 (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a flatbed dump build by Fred from http://www.eastcoastpowdermag.com/index.php?page=products. The gray F-350 is my truck in his picture gallery. He will build you anything you want. I also have a white F-250 bed for sale


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Snow Commandor;2097012 said:


> I have an all aluminum stake pocket flatbed that was taken off an f350. U would have to figure out the dump kit on your own as I don't have the answer to that. If interested, PM me.


Making the mounts and hinges to adapt to an over the counter plain jane dump kit designed for a pickup body is the easy part. The pain part is where they locate the main support for the scissor on the crossmembers as there are many components in the way.


----------

